# Sticky  Please post your location



## ND trapper

I know most of us have our location posted in our profiles but for those that dont, if you could that would be great. If your username has the state in it like mine (ND trapper) thats fine. It's hard to answer someones question without knowing the region in which they are trapping.So if you could, please go into your profile and fill in your location.

Thanks!

ND


----------

